# Subtank Temperature Sensing Coils



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

Any vendor have stock of these?


----------



## HealthCabin (14/4/15)

No


----------



## KieranD (14/4/15)

@Rob Fisher yes sir

They shipped out the US last night so will be in early next week

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/15)

KieranD said:


> @Rob Fisher yes sir
> 
> They shipped out the US last night so will be in early next week



Sweet! Thanks @KieranD! Appreciate that!

I was contemplating buying a Nautilus mini again because I see you have some coils for that?


----------



## Mario (17/4/15)

KieranD said:


> @KieranD
> 
> They shipped out the US last night so will be in early next week :)




Will be ordering as soon as it arrives and subtank mini:whip:


----------

